# Long time need advice



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Its been a while 
.

So I got a dui in California. 

However I have an AMAZING attorney in the family. He says he can seal both of them, (the one from 10 years ago and the recent one)

He is telling me that if it's sealed there's no way uber or lyft can find it, even on a background check or a Public records request.

Would I be able to drive for uber / lyft again after its sealed?

He says yes.

I want your opinion


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

We are not lawyers. Trust the guy you pay money to.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I know if your records are sealed, Uber and Lyft should not be able to see it. I don't know what California's requirements are to get records sealed. I know here you can get them sealed if you've were arrested but never got charged for the crime.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

In California you can get it sealed so long as you didn't do time in a state prison


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Im gonna assume I can. And it doesn't matter im not paying for it, it's a family attorney


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

To be honest, I'd change careers. Anyone who has 2 DUI's should probably not be driving people around. 
There's a reason why Uber and Lyft would not approve you to drive, and it's not fair to anyone for you to circumvent that. Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> Im gonna assume I can. And it doesn't matter im not paying for it, it's a family attorney


All legal advice is worth somewhat less than you pay for it.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Illini said:


> To be honest, I'd change careers. Anyone who has 2 DUI's should probably not be driving people around.
> There's a reason why Uber and Lyft would not approve you to drive, and it's not fair to anyone for you to circumvent that. Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


This is a good post illustrating that some of us are just addicted to this form of income. You have to admit there are very few jobs that offer the flexibility. Even the taxes are tiny. I made about 10K doing this part time and paid $375 in fed taxes.
Yes, I am fully aware of the expenses.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Yeah I miss all your pessimistic attitudes honestly. And I dont care what would be a good idea. I haven't drank in 2 years. These were EXTREMELY extreme circumstances. 

I had lost my job, lost my girl, and lost my home. I even lost my clothes..I lost EVERYTHING do to this hoax plandemic (and I told ALL OF YOU it was bs when it popped off
..I guess im not so dumb now. And if you think i still don't know what im talking about when I PREDICTED compulsory shots, well... all I can say is I hope ya all got your fifth booster!)

So as much as I appreciate the character assassination, I don't know if any of you would have not got caught up in a bottle after loosing everything, and if not we'll then you're better people than me!

To be honest I don't wanna do it again for the millions of dollars I was making, I wanna do it again because I was GOOD AT IT and it gave me something to do. Not to mention all the places I got to go... and all the people I got to meet.

I was just looking for answers, but...since I don't pay for the legal services anyways, I'm gonna do it. See you all on the roads soon!


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

Well if your lawyer says you are good to go then why ask the question lol


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

My grandpa was killed by a drunk driver who later served about 3 days in prison. He then likely hired a scumbag attorney and got his dui conviction sealed, and is likely now an Uber driver. Do the world a favor, stop drinking, and stop driving.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> I lost EVERYTHING do to this hoax plandemic



BS....quite blaming everyone else for YOUR own fail;ures.


Get your act together...you're not the first to lose girfriends, homes etc..


Grow Up


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

dauction said:


> BS..quite blaming everyone else for YOUR own fail;ures.
> 
> 
> Get your act together...you're not the first to lose girfriends, homes etc..
> ...


Not to mention he has a "family lawyer" and he is not paying for it..lol...well la de dah. in my experience , no pain no gain. he will get a third DUI.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Not to mention he has a "family lawyer" and he is not paying for it..lol...well la de dah. in my experience , no pain no gain. he will get a third DUI.


"no pain no gain" Exactly... agree he wont ever learn if he dosent feel the pain of his actions and Daddys lawyers always gets him out of trouble...For FREE !


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

As Homer would say...


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

Greenfox said:


> Its been a while
> .
> 
> So I got a dui in California.
> ...


I wouldn't put any money down thinking that you could have two DUI's and drive for Uber! Good luck!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> Yeah I miss all your pessimistic attitudes honestly. And I dont care what would be a good idea. I haven't drank in 2 years. These were EXTREMELY extreme circumstances.
> 
> I had lost my job, lost my girl, and lost my home. I even lost my clothes..I lost EVERYTHING do to this hoax plandemic (and I told ALL OF YOU it was bs when it popped off
> ..I guess im not so dumb now. And if you think i still don't know what im talking about when I PREDICTED compulsory shots, well... all I can say is I hope ya all got your fifth booster!)
> ...


"Hoax pandemic"?

Two DUIs means you were CAUGHT twice. By no means were they the only times you drove drunk.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Not to mention he has a "family lawyer" and he is not paying for it..lol...well la de dah. in my experience , no pain no gain. he will get a third DUI.


You can bet your ass he's driven drunk many times over the years but only got caught twice.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> Its been a while
> .
> 
> So I got a dui in California.
> ...


Oh jesus @Greenfox where ya been?
I thought for sure you had died of covid...
Uber will shove a microscope so far up your butt
they will be able to see the back of your eyeballs


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Yea Green, haven't seen you around for a while.
Hit me up, we'll go out drinking and chasing chicks.
I'll drive.

No. What I meant was ... um ... awkward.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> In California you can get it sealed so long as you didn't do time in a state prison


Your DMV (or what ever they call the department that handles driving records in CA) 
records and your criminal records are two completely different entities. 

I seriously doubt any attorney can get your dmv records sealed.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> Your DMV (or what ever they call the department that handles driving records in CA)
> records and your criminal records are two completely different entities.
> 
> I seriously doubt any attorney can get your dmv records sealed.


If a judge orders it - it happens.
In California? .... the judges we got here? ...
I wouldn't bet on that.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Congrats on your sobriety. It's not easy. 

I would seal the records just to keep from your future endeavors of holding it against you.

This in no way is a free pass though. You got caught twice doing something that could have killed somebody else. That in itself should scare the little shit out of you. If if not oh, no matter what you do or hide from anybody you will go back to the same pattern.

Good luck and hope everything works out for you.

If you were good at doing the other job and made millions of dollars, why not parlay that into something that translate to you making the exact same money doing close to the exact same thing?

I understand if you're doing it just to make ends meet but it doesn't sound like you need the Uber job to continue with your lifestyle. Unless I missed something or you haven't informed us exactly what's going on in your life. Which is okay.

I would strive to get back into the groove that you were in and not into the groove that is Uber. It will make you lazy.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Greenfox said:


> I want your opinion


You should not drink and drive.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Greenfox said:


> I haven't *drank *in 2 years.


Lol, preterite vs participle is so problematic for Americans. Why?

I know they experience difficulties with the English language in general, but it's hardly difficult.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Greenfox said:


> I had lost my job, lost my girl, and lost my home. I even lost my clothes..I lost EVERYTHING


That would be the beginning of a _great_ blues track, though. Are you musical?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

elelegido said:


> That would be the beginning of a _great_ blues track, though. Are you musical?


Blues? 

Try country.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> Blues?
> 
> Try country.


No, blues music would be the better soundtrack to @Greenfox's life. Blues lyrics are rooted in the melancholic, desperate experiences of living in a world of harsh reality, punctuated by loss, oppression and hard times and generally just having been dealt a bad hand in life - all of which this member attributes to his own life.

A great example of a blues track that showcases these concepts is the classic "Born Under a Bad Sign" by the great Albert King:

Born under a bad sign
Been down since I begin to crawl
If it wasn't for bad luck
You know I wouldn't have no luck at all

Hard luck and trouble is my only friend
I've been on my own ever since I was ten
Born under a bad sign
Been down since I begin to crawl
If it wasn't for bad luck
You know I wouldn't have no luck at all

I can't read, haven't learned how to write
My whole life has been one big fight
Born under a bad sign
I been down since I begin to crawl
If it wasn't for bad luck
I say I wouldn't have no luck at all
I ain't no lyin'


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Country because like the choices of the original post, country is a bunch of bad decisions that could have been avoided. And listening to country is a bad decision that could be avoided.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> country is a bunch of bad decisions that could have been avoided.


I would not say that country music's lyrics are acknowledged as being characterised by decision-making.

Furthermore, the OP said that he "_had lost my job, lost my girl, and lost my home. I even lost my clothes..I lost EVERYTHING_", which may not have been due to decisions he made. This means that, even if country music did heavily feature decision making in its content, no relevance between such content and the OP's circumstances has been established.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Idk and dont trust. But my buddy did wheelchair here 2 full years . Uber found a guy he carried at 17...let him go...just try it.this is not a great job to lose or anything..drive a cab. More cash.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

The sad turn of events the entire world went through wasn't by choice I'll give you that. That could be grounds for a blues, Maybe.

Too many people came out just fine after the pandemic. They didn't need to drink. So the choice to drink to cope with it was a bad one. That's why it's a good country song.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> The sad turn of events the entire world went through wasn't by choice I'll give you that. That could be grounds for a blues, Maybe.
> 
> Too many people came out just fine after the pandemic. They didn't need to drink. So the choice to drink to cope with it was a bad one. That's why it's a good country song.


Again, I see no clear link between country music and making choices. Blues, it is for this OP.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

elelegido said:


> Again, I see no clear link between country music and making choices. Blues, it is for this OP.


Can you prove it?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Greenfox said:


> So as much as I appreciate the character assassination, I don't know if any of you would have not got caught up in a bottle after loosing everything, and if not we'll then you're better people than me!


Getting caught up in a bottle is an understandable reaction to the shite you claim you went through. Getting behind the wheel while doing so is that part is not understandable.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> Can you prove it?


I made two points in the post you replied to, and it is not clear which of the two you are asking for proof of. So I will respond as if you were asking for proof of both.

The first point that I made is that no link has been established between country music and the concept of decision-making. Any talk of proof of such a link is premature. First you would have to provide some evidence of such a link, which you haven't done. Then the next step would be for you (not me; it's your claim, not mine) to demonstrate that such evidence constitutes proof.

The second point I made is that blues would be the best choice for the soundtrack of the OP's life. The reasons for this have already been stated by me above. Once again, blues lyrics are rooted in the melancholic, desperate experiences of living in a world of harsh reality, punctuated by loss, oppression and hard times and generally just having been dealt a bad hand in life - all of which this member attributes to his own life. I also provided evidence of this in the form of a classic clues song. Whether or not this evidence is enough to claim proof is open to interpretation. However, I am a step ahead of you by providing at least some evidence of what I claim.


----------



## Ludy (Nov 9, 2021)

kdyrpr said:


> This is a good post illustrating that some of us are just addicted to this form of income. You have to admit there are very few jobs that offer the flexibility. Even the taxes are tiny. I made about 10K doing this part time and paid $375 in fed taxes.
> Yes, I am fully aware of the expenses.


May I ask if you take standard deduction or actual? Looking at my current 2022 shows I already owe $600 in taxes and grossed $7300 before taking out deductions. How do you manage to pay so little in taxes


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> I had lost my job, lost my girl, and lost my home.


Welcome back. I remember you and all your posts with TMI. From your past posts: You hated your job, your "crazy" girlfriend was always breaking up with you then getting back together, and you were living in your car. And all that was BEFORE Covid!!!

I don't at all want to pile on but you got to look yourself in the mirror and stop blaming others. Get it together Dude!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

elelegido said:


> I made two points in the post you replied to, and it is not clear which of the two you are asking for proof of. So I will respond as if you were asking for proof of both.
> 
> The first point that I made is that no link has been established between country music and the concept of decision-making. Any talk of proof of such a link is premature. First you would have to provide some evidence of such a link, which you haven't done. Then the next step would be for you (not me; it's your claim, not mine) to demonstrate that such evidence constitutes proof.
> 
> The second point I made is that blues would be the best choice for the soundtrack of the OP's life. The reasons for this have already been stated by me above. Once again, blues lyrics are rooted in the melancholic, desperate experiences of living in a world of harsh reality, punctuated by loss, oppression and hard times and generally just having been dealt a bad hand in life - all of which this member attributes to his own life. I also provided evidence of this in the form of a classic clues song. Whether or not this evidence is enough to claim proof is open to interpretation. However, I am a step ahead of you by providing at least some evidence of what I claim.


Unfounded. No proof.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> Unfounded. No proof.


Perhaps, but, as I say, I'm a step further to my conclusion than you are to yours, having provided evidence of what I claim, as opposed to your having provided no evidence at all.

I therefore stand by my decision and, unless you are able to demonstrate evidence of what you claim in some way (or indeed in any way), then no further appeals or protestations will be entertained from you on the matter by me.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

elelegido said:


> Perhaps, but, as I say, I'm a step further to my conclusion than you are to yours, having provided evidence of what I claim, as opposed to your having provided no evidence at all.
> 
> I therefore stand by my decision and, unless you are able to demonstrate evidence of what you claim in some way (or indeed in any way), then no further appeals or protestations will be entertained from you on the matter by me.




You must be really, really bored. 😆 🤣 



Early country music was heavily influenced by the blues. His tale of woe could easily be told as a blues song OR a country song. Hell, there are plenty of rock songs about addiction and poor
choices. It's also notable that rock & roll was heavily influenced by the Blues.

A case could be made for a multitude of musical genres to be the soundtrack of OP's poor life choices. While the blues is an obvious choice that works, so does country, albeit to a slight less degree.


----------



## Jcedwards3232 (Jul 7, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> Yeah I miss all your pessimistic attitudes honestly. And I dont care what would be a good idea. I haven't drank in 2 years. These were EXTREMELY extreme circumstances.
> 
> I had lost my job, lost my girl, and lost my home. I even lost my clothes..I lost EVERYTHING do to this hoax plandemic (and I told ALL OF YOU it was bs when it popped off
> ..I guess im not so dumb now. And if you think i still don't know what im talking about when I PREDICTED compulsory shots, well... all I can say is I hope ya all got your fifth booster!)
> ...


I guess the one from ten years ago was because of this fake pandemic also. I hope you are unsuccessful in your bid because you should not be allowed to drive for either.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Jcedwards3232 said:


> I guess the one from ten years ago was because of this fake pandemic also. I hope you are unsuccessful in your bid because you should not be allowed to drive for either.


DUIs then are not the same as today.

Lmao


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> Yeah I miss all your pessimistic attitudes honestly. And I dont care what would be a good idea. I haven't drank in 2 years. These were EXTREMELY extreme circumstances.
> 
> I had lost my job, lost my girl, and lost my home. I even lost my clothes..I lost EVERYTHING do to this hoax plandemic (and I told ALL OF YOU it was bs when it popped off
> ..I guess im not so dumb now. And if you think i still don't know what im talking about when I PREDICTED compulsory shots, well... all I can say is I hope ya all got your fifth booster!)
> ...


What a ridiculous statement. Telling us that we would not have had the self control to not drive drunk because we were dealing with life issues??? Gtfoh with that BS. Just because you have no self control doesnt mean that we dont. I agree with previous poster. Get another job. You should not be giving rides to the public if you have gotten a 2nd DUI. One is bad enough but to then make the same mistake again. I got no sypathy for you at all. Im glad no one was hurt while you decided to put your life and others in danger.

And now you want your family lawyer to cover up your mistake so ypu can continue to give rides to people looking to get home safely. Maybe the issue is that you think your a bit invincible with your family lawyer. I think a slap on the wrist is what you got which is probably the reason you got a 2nd DUI to begin with. Stop driving now.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Ludy said:


> May I ask if you take standard deduction or actual? Looking at my current 2022 shows I already owe $600 in taxes and grossed $7300 before taking out deductions. How do you manage to pay so little in taxes


To be honest, can't tell you exactly. I filed jointly with wife using turbo tax. When I entered all info concerning rideshare asked by the program my total tax owed only increased by $375. My schedule C filed $6500 in business losses. Took standard mileage deduction and $200 deduction for cleaning expenses.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> total tax owed only increased by $375. My schedule C filed $6500 in business losses.


Was that $6500 your business expenses or a net loss on line 31? If it's a net loss it would make no sense for your taxes to INCREASE $375.


kdyrpr said:


> Took standard mileage deduction and $200 deduction for cleaning expenses.


If mileage and cleaning expenses were the only 2 business expenses you listed you likely short changed yourself. Consider "supplies", your "cellphone" payments, and "bank fees" on the account your money is deposited into among other things.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ludy said:


> May I ask if you take standard deduction or actual? Looking at my current 2022 shows I already owe $600 in taxes and grossed $7300 before taking out deductions. How do you manage to pay so little in taxes


What apps are you using? I.E Uber/Lyft/DD/GH etc.etc..


----------



## wallyruss1958 (11 mo ago)

kdyrpr said:


> This is a good post illustrating that some of us are just addicted to this form of income. You have to admit there are very few jobs that offer the flexibility. Even the taxes are tiny. I made about 10K doing this part time and paid $375 in fed taxes.
> Yes, I am fully aware of the expenses.


You're an idiot if you paid anything in taxes. I made $72k and paid zero in taxes. Never been audited or questioned.


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

Greenfox said:


> Yeah I miss all your pessimistic attitudes honestly. And I dont care what would be a good idea. I haven't drank in 2 years. These were EXTREMELY extreme circumstances.
> 
> I had lost my job, lost my girl, and lost my home. I even lost my clothes..I lost EVERYTHING do to this hoax plandemic (and I told ALL OF YOU it was bs when it popped off
> ..I guess im not so dumb now. And if you think i still don't know what im talking about when I PREDICTED compulsory shots, well... all I can say is I hope ya all got your fifth booster!)
> ...


Typical Alchoholic response. Blame everything and everyone else. If you thought Covid was a lie, you’re not only a drunk, you’re a mentally I’ll drunk. Seek help.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

OK... but do you need a blow-and-go? 
Even if they squash it administratively, a judge might require a blow-and-go in the car. Passengers will look at you funny for that blow-and-go and one "Karen" will eventually report it.
I have a friend who lost his Uber / Lyft privileges because of a DUI, but it wasn't immediate. He got kicked out upon when each app conducted their annual/semiannual background checks.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Actually, that's a question--- how did it work out that he had this DUI over his head but was driving around with a blow-and-go in the car while taking passengers?????.... hmmm.... never thought of that part until just now. I know he hired a traffic attorney to fight it and have it be suppressed.

ALSO I remember he phoned me like twice from a jail phone "unknown number" hoping somebody would come retrieve him.


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

Greenfox said:


> Its been a while
> .
> 
> So I got a dui in California.
> ...


My opinion is he is wrong. Yes it is sealed however you yourself waive that when you consent to the backround check. So when someone is investigating you they will not be able to see it. But you are consenting to let Uber/Lyft/checker look at your records. I think that allows them to see the sealed records if there are any. This is based on the opinion of my son, not an attorney but does investigative work in the securities Industry. One of the things his firm does is backround checks on executives. He says without the consent form they can see that there is a sealed record but can’t see what is in it. Once they have the consent form they can see any and all records including sealed ones. Look at it this way. If cops come into your house and search without propable cause and or a warrant that is an illegal search. But if they show up at your door and say can we search your house? And you say sure I have nothing to hide. You are consenting you just gave away your right. Similar principle applies here. There is another potential issue here. You could be deactivated based on a sealed record alone. Even though they don’t know what is in it they could say well that indicates you don’t have a clean record. Your only recourse would be to reveal the sealed record which would not help your cause. 
If I were you I would get the advice of a real lawyer, not your family member and not all of us pretend lawyers in this forum.


----------



## Marisela C (Aug 2, 2018)

Illini said:


> To be honest, I'd change careers. Anyone who has 2 DUI's should probably not be driving people around.
> There's a reason why Uber and Lyft would not approve you to drive, and it's not fair to anyone for you to circumvent that. Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


Agree! We are available for people who choose not to drive when they will be drinking. 

The poster needs a clue! He’s lucky he hasn’t killed himself or an innocent person!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Seamus said:


> Was that $6500 your business expenses or a net loss on line 31? If it's a net loss it would make no sense for your taxes to INCREASE $375.
> 
> If mileage and cleaning expenses were the only 2 business expenses you listed you likely short changed yourself. Consider "supplies", your "cellphone" payments, and "bank fees" on the account your money is deposited into among other things.
> [/QU





wallyruss1958 said:


> You're an idiot if you paid anything in taxes. I made $72k and paid zero in taxes. Never been audited or questioned.


You found it necessary to call me an Idiot? I think we know who the real idiot is. Do you have a problem with vocabulary? Maybe you've been spending too much time alone in a car and don't know how to politely speak to people?
Look. I don't know how much I paid. I responded to a post and that's the first thing that came to mind. I had over 100K in other income so maybe I was wrong. I haven't really looked at the return that closely. I entered everything possible to get every deduction I could.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> Its been a while
> .
> 
> So I got a dui in California.
> ...


"Sealed Records that No One Else Will Ever See".....right.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

elelegido said:


> Lol, preterite vs participle is so problematic for Americans. Why?
> 
> I know they experience difficulties with the English language in general, but it's hardly difficult.


The proper expression would be "I ain't drank in two years".

Chris


----------



## cabbie1 (10 mo ago)

Greenfox said:


> Its been a while
> .
> 
> So I got a dui in California.
> ...


I would tell your "amazing family attorney" to maybe retake the bar exam, because that is totally false. DUI's are reported to the Secretary of State by the court and there is no way to seal those. They stay on your driving record for life!!


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Well, you've been looking for advice, and while many on this thread have given you excellent points to ponder, I have another to add.

You're in the Bay Area, so I'll edit my usual advice slightly to make it more appropriate.

You'll want to drive south on the 5. ALL the way towards San Diego, maybe around Carlsbad or Oceanside. You can pop into Legoland if you want. It's a little over a 7 hour trip. If you want to take the 101, more like 9 hours. Anyway, I digress, what you want to do is get out off the beaten path and find what's called a San Diego Barrel Cactus. And what you're gonna want to do is find one that's sized OK for you and sit down on it. Make sure you get as many pricks inside you as possible, like a clown car. Then you'll want to start scooting around with your feet, turning yourself around in a circle. You'll want to remain in the squatted position for this so it keeps you open and allows more of the pricks to line your insides. Once you've picked that cactus clean of anything sharp, you can get back in your car and drive home hoping the 5 is smoother in the northbound lanes (hint: it isn't), and then...AND ONLY THEN...you can talk to us about driving for Uber or Lyft with two DUIs.

Alternatively, you can read the room, and easily see that no one wants YOU driving.

Yes, I fully expect to get banned for this comment, and I don't care.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jaackil said:


> My opinion is he is wrong. Yes it is sealed however you yourself waive that when you consent to the backround check. So when someone is investigating you they will not be able to see it. But you are consenting to let Uber/Lyft/checker look at your records. I think that allows them to see the sealed records if there are any. This is based on the opinion of my son, not an attorney but does investigative work in the securities Industry. One of the things his firm does is backround checks on executives. He says without the consent form they can see that there is a sealed record but can’t see what is in it. Once they have the consent form they can see any and all records including sealed ones. Look at it this way. If cops come into your house and search without propable cause and or a warrant that is an illegal search. But if they show up at your door and say can we search your house? And you say sure I have nothing to hide. You are consenting you just gave away your right. Similar principle applies here. There is another potential issue here. You could be deactivated based on a sealed record alone. Even though they don’t know what is in it they could say well that indicates you don’t have a clean record. Your only recourse would be to reveal the sealed record which would not help your cause.
> If I were you I would get the advice of a real lawyer, not your family member and not all of us pretend lawyers in this forum.


Is that the way it is IN YOUR STATE?


----------



## YellowMonkey (Feb 7, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> Its been a while
> .
> 
> So I got a dui in California.
> ...


You are asking the wrong question. Let’s take a minute here. 10yrs ago? Okay maybe there was need then. Recently? Obviously you know about Uber and still got a dui? So the question is…Are you a good enough person to realize that if you can’t even make a smart enough decision to not put yourself and other drivers at risk, then you probably should not pursue rideshare driving and put passengers at risk too?


----------



## pcoladog22 (10 mo ago)

Greenfox said:


> Its been a while
> .
> 
> So I got a dui in California.
> ...


If you're going to drive drunk (twice) you should find another gig. Maybe Instacart.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I think it's all about prevention.
THAT is key.

I may start a school "How to DUI and get away with it"
There ARE certain skills that one can learn to drive drunk and greatly reduce the odds of getting caught.

Yea, I'll design a website ... get a few students and a gallon of cheap vodka.
(or bring your own)
$299 for a one day course.
Refreshments included.
One hour of on-the-road training (right after 'lunch')

We will discus such things as:

Put one hand at the bottom of the steering wheel .. it reduces weaving in your lane.
Set the cruise control whenever possible so speed doesn't vary too much.
Use the freeway whenever possible. Stop and go is your enemy.
Times to drive DUI, and times NOT to.
Keep your equipment in good condition. NO burned out lights.
Use turn signals, and come to complete stops at stop signs.

Yes, all this and ... if you act NOW we will include a free tippy cup so you don't spill your drink if you hit a pothole.

Call now ... 800 DUI FREE
That's 800 381-3733

Cheers, and good luck.


----------



## Keith Aldrich (Jan 30, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> Its been a while
> .
> 
> So I got a dui in California.
> ...


It is clear to me that you did not learn your lesson with the first DUI! Now that you have a second DUI you should lose your license to drive anything. With your record I would guess there might be a third DUI in your future. I can only hope that you do not injure or kill some.


----------



## indytd2 (Jun 15, 2021)

There's your real answer. We are better people than you because we would never ever drive drunk. There is no excuse for driving drunk. Always--always--always let someone else drive. You even get an Uber/Lyft discount. 



Greenfox said:


> I don't know if any of you would have not got caught up in a bottle after loosing everything, and if not we'll then you're better people than me!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Seamus said:


> What apps are you using? I.E Uber/Lyft/DD/GH etc.etc..


Seamus, you and another member (the one who called me an idiot) had me looking at my Sched C again.
So, here it is laid bare:
Line 1: Gross receipts: 16,500
Line 9: Car expenses 6100
Line 22: Supplies: 100
Line 27 Other expenses (Uber booking fees, service fees etc, Airport fees, bank fees) 6800
Line 31 taxable amount: 3500

These figures were directly downloaded from UBER to Turbotax.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> Seamus, you and another member (the one who called me an idiot) had me looking at my Sched C again.
> So, here it is laid bare:
> Line 1: Gross receipts: 16,500
> Line 9: Car expenses 6100
> ...


That makes a lot more sense now how your taxes went up a little. I'm guessing a portion of the $375 in taxes was actually the self employment tax.

FYI, the Federal Tax law regarding 1099K changed beginning this tax year. Instead of 20k being the threshold for receiving a 1099k it is now $600. Next year you will get a 1099k and not have to worry about that "tax summary".

Also, consider adding to business expenses you're entitled to deduct. It appears that you didn't deduct your bank fees or cellphone expense. There are probably more "supplies" you can deduct. The cellphone alone is a several hundred dollar expense.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

cabbie1 said:


> I would tell your "amazing family attorney" to maybe retake the bar exam, because that is totally false. DUI's are reported to the Secretary of State by the court and there is no way to seal those. They stay on your driving record for life!!


Yeah, his driving record isn't getting sealed.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Seamus said:


> That makes a lot more sense now how your taxes went up a little. I'm guessing a portion of the $375 in taxes was actually the self employment tax.
> 
> FYI, the Federal Tax law regarding 1099K changed beginning this tax year. Instead of 20k being the threshold for receiving a 1099k it is now $600. Next year you will get a 1099k and not have to worry about that "tax summary".
> 
> Also, consider adding to business expenses you're entitled to deduct. It appears that you didn't deduct your bank fees or cellphone expense. There are probably more "supplies" you can deduct. The cellphone alone is a several hundred dollar expense.


Correct on the $500 self employed tax.


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Is that the way it is IN YOUR STATE?


That is the way it is in every state. When you consent to a backround check you are consenting to let them look at all records sealed or not. That is exactly why they make you consent. Without your consent they can only see public records which any 12 year old with a laptop can do in about 2 minutes. With your consent they can see the sealed records. Unfortunately most people do not understand this when they give consent to a backround check. Do you really think a sealed DUI is going to be hidden from 2A backround check? Point is yes the record is sealed until you give consent to someone to look at it which you do when you consent to a backround check. It may not seem fair but it is true.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jaackil said:


> That is the way it is in every state. When you consent to a backround check you are consenting to let them look at all records sealed or not. That is exactly why they make you consent. Without your consent they can only see public records which any 12 year old with a laptop can do in about 2 minutes. With your consent they can see the sealed records. Unfortunately most people do not understand this when they give consent to a backround check. Do you really think a sealed DUI is going to be hidden from 2A backround check? Point is yes the record is sealed until you give consent to someone to look at it which you do when you consent to a backround check. It may not seem fair but it is true.


Nope. That's state law. No federal law on background checks or employee/employer relationships.
And California is THE most different state of all.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> Its been a while
> .
> 
> So I got a dui in California.
> ...


Welcome back, Mr. Fox. Nice to see you back on the boards again.

A little confused on the opinion you are looking for. You can probably drive for Uber if your conviction is sealed, but you can't get it sealed until you have completed probation (three years).

At least that's how I read it.





__





Can I get my DUI charge sealed or expunged in California? | Gorelick Law


Sealing a DUI conviction, expungement, and clearing your criminal record in California explained by East Bay DUI defense lawyer Lynn Gorelick.




www.gorelick-law.com





I know it's already been said, but I'll say it just in case it hasn't sunk in.

Time to stop drinking. 
Completely. 
Full-stop. 
Period.


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

You have two DUIs. Sorry I cannot trust you. You are a habitual criminal. Please do us a favor and surrender your drivers license to the state. Driving is a privilege, not a right.


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

Greenfox said:


> Yeah I miss all your pessimistic attitudes honestly. And I dont care what would be a good idea. I haven't drank in 2 years. These were EXTREMELY extreme circumstances.
> 
> I had lost my job, lost my girl, and lost my home. I even lost my clothes..I lost EVERYTHING do to this hoax plandemic (and I told ALL OF YOU it was bs when it popped off
> ..I guess im not so dumb now. And if you think i still don't know what im talking about when I PREDICTED compulsory shots, well... all I can say is I hope ya all got your fifth booster!)
> ...


Like I said before, I cannot trust you. You will lose your girl and clothes again, and then a third DUI is on the way. Don't take it personally, I'm just being blunt


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

This weekend in the dairy state, a guy was telling me how he got out of paying for his duii by claiming he’s an alcoholic and it’s a disease. I couldn’t believe that. Because of HIPPA laws, your alcoholic disability couldn’t be shared. 

I do not advoate drinking and driving. One of my pax told me years ago that his cousin was in jail in IL for killing someone drinking and driving. Please learn from this and take an Uber home next time, & tip the driver.


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> This weekend in the dairy state, a guy was telling me how he got out of paying for his duii by claiming he’s an alcoholic and it’s a disease. I couldn’t believe that. Because of HIPPA laws, your alcoholic disability couldn’t be shared.
> 
> I do not advoate drinking and driving. One of my pax told me years ago that his cousin was in jail in IL for killing someone drinking and driving. Please learn from this and take an Uber home next time, & tip the driver.


Drinking and driving and then causing a fatality becomes a homicide if I'm not wrong.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Last Samurai said:


> Drinking and driving and then causing a fatality becomes a homicide if I'm not wrong.


Yes possibly. My pax lived in WI but his cousin killed someone from drinking/driving in IL,and is in jail for 15 years. I don’t know about IL laws. Here it’s vehicular manslaughter I believe.


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> Yes possibly. My pax lived in WI but his cousin killed someone from drinking/driving in IL,and is in jail for 15 years. I don’t know about IL laws. Here it’s vehicular manslaughter I believe.


The problem with DUI accidents is that most of the times they kill. And that's a big problem. This driver was driving a taxi, and a drunk driver doing 70 mph in the wrong way killed him and his three passengers. The drunk driver died too. Had she survived, she would have gotten crucified. 4 people were killed, and an orphan left behind. The three passengers must have left orphans behind too.
There is a reason why DUIs freak people out. If I was an employer I would not touch the OP with freaking two DUIs. He is too much of a liability. He may be a good person, don't get me wrong, but that's irrelevant.


----------



## Ludy (Nov 9, 2021)

Seamus said:


> What apps are you using? I.E Uber/Lyft/DD/GH etc.etc..


I just do Uber


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ludy said:


> I just do Uber


OK so are you sure you're deducting Uber's commission and fees?

Should be simplistically:
Gross
-commissions and fees
-mileage expense
-cellphone expense
-supplies
-bank fees
*__*
=taxable *income* (not taxes)


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Last Samurai said:


> The problem with DUI accidents is that most of the times they kill. And that's a big problem. This driver was driving a taxi, and a drunk driver doing 70 mph in the wrong way killed him and his three passengers. The drunk driver died too. Had she survived, she would have gotten crucified. 4 people were killed, and an orphan left behind. The three passengers must have left orphans behind too.
> There is a reason why DUIs freak people out. If I was an employer I would not touch the OP with freaking two DUIs. He is too much of a liability. He may be a good person, don't get me wrong, but that's irrelevant.
> 
> View attachment 656881


Very tragic and yes I agree. May Berkant RIP.

I find it ironic that the OP wouldn’t take an Uber home. Ya know Uber truly sucks when the drivers don’t use the service.


----------



## Yotadriver (May 1, 2020)

Greenfox said:


> Its been a while
> .
> 
> So I got a dui in California.
> ...


I think I’ll keep my mouth “sealed” about the answer. (See what I did there)


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Any updates?

You sound at the end of your rope.

I got two family members that struggled with this horrible addiction.
One nearly died (Covid/chirrosis) and has a fragile, but new lease on life.
The other is trying to show the other how to kill himself.
Both have serious depression issues.

Hope you will get a family doctor (no pun intended) to check you out.

They will do your blood work which could be causing issues. Diabetes screws with your mental state for example. They will ask dumb questions like "do you own a gun, have you thought of suicide?"

Like a cop quizzing you about your drinking, they can follow that thread and help determine if you have depression issues.

Girlfriend issues?
Money issues?
Conspiracies?
Thin skin?
Job you hated?

Something 'aint right and I don't see RS getting you off this merry-go-round.

But then again, 2 years sober, this might cathartic. 

I got here because I am sick of alot of shit too, but enjoy the change of scenery.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Ludy said:


> I just do Uber


Thats a big mistake. You absolutely should be running multiple apps if you spend anytime doing rideshare.


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Nope. That's state law. No federal law on background checks or employee/employer relationships.
> And California is THE most different state of all.


You don’t get it. When you consent to a backround check you are waiving your right to keep sealed records sealed. Let me state that again when you consent to a backround check you are voluntarily consenting to allow who ever is doing the backround check to look at every thing in your backround. Oh and there is a law. It’s called the 4th amendment. Last time I checked it does apply in every state. As much as I would like it to be otherwise California is still part of the United States. 
Think of it this way. The cops can not search your home randomly without a warrant. However if they come knock on your door and say hey do you mind if we come in and look around and you say sure! You just waived your 4th amendment rights. The same principle applies here. That consent is You saying sure you can look at all my records even the “sealed” ones. 
Will checker look that far? I have no idea but I can tell you the securities exchange does. I know that for a fact. I can also tell you the same thing happens if you apply for a 2A card.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jaackil said:


> As much as I would like it to be otherwise California is still part of the United States.


Our governor, and 95% of the people who live here disagree.
Our cops will NOT cooperate with federal cops in regards to immigration issues. And THAT is against the law. Know what? So what. That's just the way it is. And as long as we have a guy in the White House that is more socialist than our governor - that's the way it will be.
I have a permit to carry concealed issued by the Sheriff of my county. It is good anywhere in the state. BUT, if I get caught with a gun in San Francisco - I WILL GO TO JAIL, for at least the night. AND, I will not get my gun back. Ever. THAT'S against the law. Know what? So what. That's just the way it is.
Same with that pesky Constitution.
The current Vice President spent a career locking up people of color as a DA for a large county in the Bay Area for possession of less than an ounce of weed, yet bullied through 'legal system reforms' because it got her elected.


Jaackil said:


> Let me state that again when you consent to a backround check you are voluntarily consenting to allow who ever is doing the backround check to look at every thing in your backround.


So, you can consent to anything you want but our nanny government decides what's best for you. Not you.
Uber is headquartered in San Francisco.
I don't know what the 'official' stance of Uber is, or even what the law is ... but I can tell you this: laws are being selectively enforced in this country, and especially in deep blue states.


----------

